
Microsoft acknowledges permission problems with MS16-072 patches - Udo
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3084930/microsoft-windows/microsoft-acknowledges-permission-problems-with-ms16-072-patches-kb-3159398-3163017-3163018-3163016.html
======
drzaiusapelord
Unfortunately, these kinds of issues are normal for patch Tuesday since
Nadella took over. His re-doing of QA at MS hasn't helped matters and perhaps
is the cause of all these issues. I'm hoping they can get back to their old QA
levels soon.

Lots of admins I've spoken to have added longer delays for more testing
nowadays. That means a critical Windows update may take 4-8 weeks to get to
desktops and servers now. I think MS is playing with fire here with its
terrible QA and also making updates mandatory in Win10.

MS has effectively passed the testing it should be doing to its customers. If
it wasn't for its monopolistic position, none of this would be remotely
tolerable.

~~~
jason46
c'mon buddy, I hate MS as much as the next guy but this is a far cry from how
bad things use to be, at the very least the patch can be removed.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
I've been a sysadmin for over a decade now. Patches have never been this bad.
Its incredible how there's a major problem pretty much every other month now.

~~~
jason46
Next time you have to rebuild a domain because of a patch that couldn't be
removed, you let me know.

------
yuhong
I think this is probably a deliberate change, not a bug.

